# Which Ins. Companies do GAP Coverage with Custys in the Ride?



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

That $2,500 deductible is a rip, so which co's have the gap coverage to cover that deductible when there are riders inside the ride? I heard that esurance does, but I bet there's a list of these companies...so I can call them, and compare their prices.

Thx


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TheShow said:


> That $2,500 deductible is a rip, so which co's have the gap coverage to cover that deductible when there are riders inside the ride? I heard that esurance does, but I bet there's a list of these companies...so I can call them, and compare their prices.
> 
> Thx


Pretty sure this will vary by state. Not all companies run the same policies in all states. 

That said in Florida Progressive has a rideshare insurance rider that covers the difference between the Uber deductible and your regular deductible.


----------

